# Gen5 camaro paddle shifter steering wheel in gen2 cruze hatch



## cruze-opc89 (Aug 20, 2017)

Hey guys and gals..i have question...so im buying the cruze hatchback in spring and im going to install the 5th gen camaro steering wheel with the paddles...I know that the first gen cruze and sonic can do this with rewiring and it works amazingly well..DOES anybody know if this would work. Really want to do this. 

Thanks for any advice. 

--bump--

so no one wants to help or do this to there own automatic cruze???


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

One post was really enough, no more bumps


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Airbag design has to be the same in order for it to work, therefore no it does not.


----------



## cruze-opc89 (Aug 20, 2017)

anthonysmith93 said:


> Airbag design has to be the same in order for it to work, therefore no it does not.


What do you mean by Airbag design?? Are you talking about pigtails?..


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

cruze-opc89 said:


> anthonysmith93 said:
> 
> 
> > Airbag design has to be the same in order for it to work, therefore no it does not.
> ...


if the steering wheel airbag is shaped differently then it won’t be compatible. And a 5th gen camaro has a gen 1 cruze compatible wheel, not gen 2 compatible


----------



## cruze-opc89 (Aug 20, 2017)

anthonysmith93 said:


> if the steering wheel airbag is shaped differently then it won’t be compatible. And a 5th gen camaro has a gen 1 cruze compatible wheel, not gen 2 compatible


thanks for clarifing. looking into opel/vauxhall wheels then. Looking into the Insignia wheel or the new VXR


----------



## cruze-opc89 (Aug 20, 2017)

This is off the new OPEL INSIGNIA GSI. 








And the cruze wheel. 


It looks like the swap can work. Any thoughts - ideas???


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

The gen 2 wheel has controls for the audio system on the back of it. Volume up/down on the left. Channel up down on the right. Since I use them frequently I'll leave mine as is.


----------



## cruze-opc89 (Aug 20, 2017)

JDH said:


> The gen 2 wheel has controls for the audio system on the back of it. Volume up/down on the left. Channel up down on the right. Since I use them frequently I'll leave mine as is.



I can live without that lol. The hard part is now finding a part number and ordering the part...


----------



## cruze-opc89 (Aug 20, 2017)

so just saw this on youtube....i believe the guy is using the controls on the back of the steering to shift the vehicle. Its in a different language so i cant translate but....any ideas on how he did this?? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uo1xa4qqFFA&index=3&list=PL0zswleZuVekLRlqm4fV_3CDpErpzHgtc&t=68s


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm not sure why you want paddles so much, but speaking from experience, I have paddle shifters on my Camaro and I really don't like them much. The paddle on one side of the wheel is for upshifting, and the other side is for downshifting. When you turn the wheel, and want to shift up or down, it is actually somewhat of a PITA to do so once the wheel gets turned past a certain point. It'd be nice if they could make it possible to shift either way from both sides of the wheel by either pushing or pulling the paddle. As far as I'm concerned, I'd rather have a manual transmission in my Camaro, but that's not an option with the Indy 500 version. My G8 has a manual, and I LOVE every mintue of driving that beast! (may have a little to do with the twin turbos too though) 

Best of luck to you on your project.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

JDH said:


> The gen 2 wheel has controls for the audio system on the back of it. Volume up/down on the left. Channel up down on the right. Since I use them frequently I'll leave mine as is.


I wonder how hard it would be to reassign the radio buttons to shifting. That would be a software change and you wouldn't need a new wheel.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

cruze-opc89 said:


> View attachment 250785
> 
> 
> This is off the new OPEL INSIGNIA GSI.
> ...


You would be the 1st to try it(On your own dime). It could possibly be like the gen 1 Cruze and Gen 1 Sonic RS wheels look, fit and feel the exact same but you can't use the Sonic wheel buttons. Also the airbag are shaped different so you may have one fun time trying to ship an Opel explosive device that could have it's own airbag recall later on in life not warranted in this country.


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

Deb's car has an appointment for a recall on Wednesday. I will ask the computer wizard at the dealership if it can be done if he is in.


----------



## cruze-opc89 (Aug 20, 2017)

Taxman said:


> JDH said:
> 
> 
> > The gen 2 wheel has controls for the audio system on the back of it. Volume up/down on the left. Channel up down on the right. Since I use them frequently I'll leave mine as is.
> ...





Merc6 said:


> cruze-opc89 said:
> 
> 
> > 250785
> ...





JDH said:


> Deb's car has an appointment for a recall on Wednesday. I will ask the computer wizard at the dealership if it can be done if he is in.



I hope its just a software change. That would be the easier route lol. If its not, the GSI wheel looks like the best route...
@JDH --let me know what you can find out. If its do-able at the dealer...then this is something i will do and just add paddles to it with some tape lol


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

"Reprogramming the function of controls is not an option." Was the reply.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

The dealership staff can't write software, they can only update to the latest version applicable to your VIN (with minor modifications, like if they have the special code to enable the cruise control function in a LS). 

If you want to change the software to do manual shifting, it'll be an aftermarket job, if it's even possible. 

Hey, @*Snipesy* , do you know anything about this?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Taxman said:


> The dealership staff can't write software, they can only update to the latest version applicable to your VIN (with minor modifications, like if they have the special code to enable the cruise control function in a LS).
> 
> If you want to change the software to do manual shifting, it'll be an aftermarket job, if it's even possible.
> 
> Hey, @*Snipesy* , do you know anything about this?


Enough to know I don't like these projects... People can quickly swamp themselves into something that will just never work (without ludicrous amounts of effort).

I will say GM vehicles are modular.... As in the whole module and everything hooked up to it, not just bits and pieces.

I think it really depends what module the padel shifter plugs into... If it plugs into the Insturment Cluster Control Module, you could honestly just hot swap it with the camaros, and it might work fine.


----------



## cruze-opc89 (Aug 20, 2017)

Thanks @JDH for checking

and i might just take the risk and try it with the camaro wheel. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## EvertonCa (Apr 7, 2012)

cruze-opc89 said:


> so just saw this on youtube....i believe the guy is using the controls on the back of the steering to shift the vehicle. Its in a different language so i cant translate but....any ideas on how he did this??
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uo1xa4qqFFA&index=3&list=PL0zswleZuVekLRlqm4fV_3CDpErpzHgtc&t=68s


Thats my car! =] The language is Portuguese. I'm brazilian. That kind of makes this mod a little difficult. I had to make a custom circuit to rewire the buttons. For that, I need the steering wheel.


----------



## Scalhoun92 (May 8, 2018)

Would you be able to get the gen airbags? Just a thought I had as I was reading this thread. I just got my 2017 hatch a couple months ago and love it. Looking at doing the same kind of thing.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Scalhoun92 said:


> Would you be able to get the gen airbags?



Welcome aboard!:welcome:

gen?

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

